# Need Brand Avatars 130x130 pixels Post here!



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok Guys I need some Cigar Brand Avatars to add to the *User Control Panel* so members can choose them.

Avatars must be 130x130 pixels in .jpg format. Simply post them in this thread. Avatars will only be accepted to be added if they are clean and look good. I do not think most manufacturers would mind them but if they ask I will remove them.

Be creative, might even be cool to find brands that are not common anymore in this decade.


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

Stogie said:


> Ok Guys I need some Cigar Brand Avatars to add to the *User Control Panel* so members can choose them.
> 
> Avatars must be 130x130 pixels in .jpg format. Simply post them in this thread. Avatars will only be accepted to be added if they are clean and look good. I do not think most manufacturers would mind them but if they ask I will remove them.
> 
> Be creative, might even be cool to find brands that are not common anymore in this decade.


I thrive on doing graphics WOOT...do you want any animated .gif or just .jpeg format


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

What about this???

View attachment 19616


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Who??????lol!!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> What about this???
> 
> View attachment 19616


Perfect!:redface:


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> What about this???
> 
> View attachment 19616


no fair I'm not home yet and all my programs are on my home PC. :arghhhh:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

This? Yeah I know...I'm bored!!!

View attachment 8508
View attachment 8509


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Last one..promise...

View attachment 8510


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

this is it...no more..lol!!!

View attachment 8511
View attachment 8512


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

This is my favorite!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a good one!!!


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

here are a few:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is one I think most will like.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a good one there!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Another, by the way these are my own photos.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

LIVE anybody?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

hl...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

J. Fuego


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

601 (I didn't take this pic)


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd like to see some more smileys, too.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> I'd like to see some more smileys, too.


Yes! More smileys Please:biggrin:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

here are a few i did up quick like


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Yes! More smileys Please:biggrin:


try here.

some on there are probably not appropriate however.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Yes! More smileys Please:biggrin:


I agree more smileys


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

My Nub avatar


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> here are a few i did up quick like


NIIIIIICE!


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

few more


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Faces??? Here are a couple.

View attachment 8529
View attachment 8530
View attachment 8531
View attachment 8532
View attachment 8533
View attachment 8534


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

smokinj said:


> DBCcigar said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see some more smileys, too.
> ...


while some are specific to the online game that this other forum is for, there's a sizeable bunch of smilies here :biggrin:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> What about this???
> 
> View attachment 19616


You better watch out - your treden on thin ice. - Thats smokenjs favorite cigar


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

baba said:


> You better watch out - your treden on thin ice. - Thats smokenjs favorite cigar


Strawberry I think...not sure..lol!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

working on finding some more pics to use...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks flickr...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

some more...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm Bored.....


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, Erick you need a job.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

mdj65 said:


> Wow, Erick you need a job.


Got one...it's called "Out Processing" Don't hate the player...you know the rest.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

These are for smokinj..



and...



Get it? Its a white owl.. HA!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah more smileys!!!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> This is my favorite!


Thank you for this one  I am a well known Illusione lover, as well as a pepin whore.. I love it!
Scott


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are my contributions.


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are my initial contributions, a few I haven't seen posted yet...


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are a couple more:


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Robbie! I love the Devil's Weed logo!


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Glad I could be of some assistance!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks I will add some of these to the profile section for others to use.


----------



## banzaitoyota1 (Jul 20, 2008)

peeps from StogieChat know where this is coming from:


----------

